# Watershed Clearance Sale!



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

The Tuff River Stuff shop is under renovation and we are trying to clear out some shelf space, so we are liquidating our Watershed stock! 25% off all Watershed brand dry bags! Just in time to get that special boater in your life (which may be you,) a sexy Watershed for the Holidays!  Pop on over to our web site to check out whats in stock, or stop on by the shop to see how renovations are coming over the winter! (Things are getting pretty exciting around here...) 
SYOTR


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

does the sale work on padded liners?


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

Caleb125 said:


> does the sale work on padded liners?


The clearance sale is just on what we have in stock, and yes that includes padded liners! Though I believe we have only one padded liner left, a Yukon... I can get back to you on that, but pretty sure it's the only one we have in stock. I'm not finding it on our web site... but I know we have at least that one Yukon padded liner. If by random chance that happens to be the one you were looking for give a call to the shop tomorrow & we'll get that one to ya! 719-539-5444


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

So we do indeed have one Yukon padded liner and one shot gun bag padded liner. They are both being added to the website today if anyone is interested in them!


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

The watersheds are going quick! Just to let everyone know, there are a few duffles left but we also have a lot of some of the more geeky watersheds like kayak flotation and backpack style dry bags. Here's the link.


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

We are experiencing some technical difficulties with our web site and it is currently down. Please call the shop for inquiries and orders. 719-539-5444 We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

We are back on line & up & running! (Sorry I forgot to post this the other day when we resolved our technical difficulties.) Anyways, the we web site is fully functional again, and again we apologize for any inconveniences.


----------

